
Ask HN: Which code analysis services do you know? - maxhq
The main service I use (and know) is Blackduck Open Hub, formerly Ohloh.<p>Are there other similar services that analyze Open Source projects?
======
the_arun
So you mean Open Source Project analysis - not code analysis. My understanding
is these are two different things.

